# N2 Guard???



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone used this product before?, would you recommend it.

On predator nutrition it is very expensive, anyone know where i can get it cheaper or if its worth paying out the wedge.

You only get 30 servings per bottle which doesnt seem much

Discount codes for predator  ? Help please

(on winny cycle at the minute suffering with terrible joint pains)
​


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

RyanH said:


> Has anyone used this product before?, would you recommend it.
> 
> On predator nutrition it is very expensive, anyone know where i can get it cheaper or if its worth paying out the wedge.
> 
> ...


Please note I am a rep for needtobuildmuscle!

It is (imo and to my knowledge) the most complete cycle protection product on the market currently.

Cholesterol control

Blood Pressure regulator

Anti Water Retention

Ergogenic Adaptogens

Anti oxidant and cell repair

Receptor upregulation

Liver Protection

complete RDA of vitamins and minerals

Better Kidney function and protection

Enhances and protected major organs

that are parts of your

Circulatory system

Excretory system

Immune system

Muscular system

Nervous system

Reproductive system

Skeletal system

Digestive system

The main advantages in a summary are the inclusion of a full multivitamin, control to prevent water retention/bloat, alternative to saw palmetto for prostate as this also binds and reduces sensitivity of the androge receptors, digestive aids and actually increases androgen receptor uptake.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

N2Guard is expensive but not when you consider its ingredient profile. NTBM supps are not cheap, cookie cutter products but designed to produce an optimal effect which makes them suitable for individuals who want a high spec product. There are alternatives which may suffice but they do not resemble N2Guar in their profile.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

predatorN said:


> N2Guard is expensive but not when you consider its ingredient profile. NTBM supps are not cheap, cookie cutter products but designed to produce an optimal effect which makes them suitable for individuals who want a high spec product. There are alternatives which may suffice but they do not resemble N2Guard in their profile.


This! You'll get a lot for your money with N2GUARD. It replaces a multivitamin, zinc, diuretics,...


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

I used if for my epi cycle and got on very well with it.

Worth the £££ in my opinion!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

J55TTC said:


> I used if for my epi cycle and got on very well with it.
> 
> Worth the £££ in my opinion!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thanks for the feedback - glad you enjoyed it, hope you run it again next cycle


----------

